# I want to pick individual buds early



## purplecstasy (Aug 22, 2007)

*Hey I know everyone says wait till harvest, but my growing efforts are all about saving money and not wasting it on crappy hash. Basically, Im wondering if I can snip off some buds until harvest, where i should snip them from, and how can I do it to not hurt my yield too much?* I just need enough to smoke for a week or two before harvest. I have 6 feet mean motherfuckers (Masterkush) 3 1/2 weeks into 12/12 and there are pistils everywhere (by the way as a novice quesiton, when do the pistils at the growing sights start looking like the weed I smoke from a bag I bought? Do their callyxes suddenly get a shitload bigger?). 


Thanks
=========================================================
"Let him speak!"
"Him who?"
"Him _me."_


----------



## potroast (Aug 23, 2007)

Well, wait 'til harvest, then. 

Actually, pulling immature buds after only 6 weeks provides only a light buzz that disappears just as fast as it comes on. But at least it does leave a lingering headache.


----------



## purplecstasy (Aug 23, 2007)

Why? Its just that i've seen a lot of grow journals where the grower mentions getting an early taste definately by 6 weeks. Why would grow journals have that recurring theme if it were just to give them a headache? Is there something I don't know about these growers? Do they have biologically-enhanced super-pot or something? Because if people didn't pick buds, why would there be so many posts about picking buds with answers totally different than yours? 
I'm not doubting your years of experience, it's simply that virtually every grow journal on this site mentions getting some form of smokeable bud before harvest, and then loving the "buzz that gives a headache and comes on and leaves as fast as it came" 
*I am NOT a crackhead. I can be patient, but I want FACTS. *


----------



## Bigbud (Aug 23, 2007)

it will taste like crap and smell like cut grass, and more then likley still be damp even after trying to dry it,

I done it on my first grow, and FACT and im never doing it again 

Just go graB a beer and have a ciggy and sit back and chill for 3weeks


----------



## purplecstasy (Aug 23, 2007)

Bigbud said:


> it will taste like crap and smell like cut grass, and more then likley still be damp even after trying to dry it,
> 
> I done it on my first grow, and FACT and im never doing it again
> 
> Just go graB a beer and have a ciggy and sit back and chill for 3weeks


Thanks for the first-hand information. This is my first grow and its an indoor hydro grow - people say hydro is one of the hardest ways to grow first time, and also obviously your a newbie by definition when growing for the first time, but SOMEHOW, my 2 plants have gotten over 6 feet tall, they are not stretched either. These plants naturally arent tall (Master Kush), I'm not trying to be cocky, but I believe this is one of those cases where in say, 2 weeks, the buds will look the way you would imagine when you say 3 weeks. Please take me for real, I think I just got really lucky, and I'm gonna get some nice-ass buds. 
I know that to any first-time grower, it must be impressive to anyone to have a bud at all, but that is not the case with me, I compare my own grows to the grow journals done by relatively experienced smokers on these forums at rollitup, and we seem to be above par in this grow. Please don't shun for me being really excited, but I think i have a real reason to. I know it's a tease not to show pics, but I'll show you my end-crop  
Having said that, would you agree that what the Moderator said is infact incorrect, especially for people who don't mind bad taste and just want to get high? My buds look alot more developed and crystally than any Master Kush grow journal on this site. I'm being honest. 
I appreciate what you said, but as to what the Moderator said, it sounds academically prejudiced (based on the basic laws of growing).

No harsh feelings to anyone, 
sincerely,
purplecstasy


----------



## skyb (Aug 23, 2007)

agrees with big bud. its like eating a cake out the oven only halfed baked, i have tried smokeing a few budds on my first grow,ended up with just a few decent buds from three months work wish i had waited myself,but ive learned a valuable lesson,


----------



## Wutang101 (Aug 23, 2007)

Sounds nice - I'm growing my first time as well, outdoor, and I'd love to have a plant like that - I water mine properly (having grown tomatoes a couple years now) and give it nutes but it still looks semi-weak. I'd love to see some pics of this plant, especially since I'm thinking about growing Master Kush next year!


----------



## Bigbud (Aug 23, 2007)

Id say potroast was Spot on.

You do get a headache, not the hungover type but one that can last hours and every time you take a toke you can feel it inside you head throbbing

And thats with organic nutes, what about your hydro BUD packed with all them chems that havent been flushed out 


</IMG></IMG>


----------



## skyb (Aug 23, 2007)

your right you may aswell smoke a marigold head lol


----------



## purplecstasy (Aug 23, 2007)

Hmm, to the replies that agree with Potroast, are you saying that its impossible to get any smoke that doesn't hurt your head until 8-10 weeks into flowering? Cause alot of people on this site in grow journals have contradicting results to what you're saying. And I'm not saying that they are wrong or you are wrong, I want to know who's right and thats why I made this thread 

P.S. BigBud, you didnt mention whether it got you high, you only said that it tastes bad and stuff. Well ... did you at least get stoned?


----------



## Bigbud (Aug 23, 2007)

No ones right or wrong, at the end of the day the plant is yours, if you choose to sample go ahead, the rest of us have been there done that








GOT THE HEADACHE


----------



## Demo56 (Aug 23, 2007)

I would cut one, two buds in half. Thats what I do when I can't wait.


----------



## skyb (Aug 23, 2007)

guess you only like oppinions that agree with you, however if you have read the posts in favour you must of read the ones against so to speak, just smoke it lol


----------



## Demo56 (Aug 23, 2007)

As long as it gets you high, it's all good.


----------



## smoker13 (Aug 23, 2007)

what is the time on that strain ???? since you know the strain ???
some strains finish as soon as 6 or 7 weeks
I just grew some bag seed that finished right at 7
as long the trichomes are at least all milky,, and maybe a few amber
you're good to go
clear = not ready = headache
a slightly early harvest will give you more of a "uppity" head high


----------



## purplecstasy (Aug 23, 2007)

smoker13, 7-9 weeks, my pistils appeared 4 days after 12/12, so is everyone saying that even if there are a bunch of trichromes present on day 24 of flowering and i plan on just picking tiny bits off in 2 weeks i wont get high, 6 weeks minimum potroast? Excuse my "wishful thinking" to pick a small sample at 6 weeks but so many people say differently on this site from what you say. Then on the seedbank sites they say Masterkush sometimes can be ready in 7 weeks . Someone just clear this up please?! Instead of patronizing posts from smart-alecs like like the passive aggressive *skyb*. 
*Unlike a minority of people who have friends who grow and are in a position of not being too persecuted by the law, Im assuming all you other folks would understand why I wanna know whats the earliest time I can pick some chronic to get high!
*


----------



## Wutang101 (Aug 23, 2007)

I'm really not trying to be a smartass here, but if I had a 6 foot plant of master kush that was six weeks into flowering, I'd be curious as well as to how it smoked at that stage - with all that plant, do you really lose a lot by just trying one bud? I've always preferred personal experimentation over forum advice, especially in something somewhat subjective. 

Hell, I have a a single 2 foot bagseed 2 weeks into flowering, barely any buds (I suck), and I may taste my very first trichome just to see what it's like.


----------



## potroast (Aug 24, 2007)

Well, I gave you my opinion, and you can use it or not. By all means, harvest some bud each week, and mark it well, and compare the finished bud for yourself. That way you'll know what's best for you. That's how I learned, by trying it for myself.

And you may have noticed that I am always preaching to let the buds ripen. That's because very few growers do. Last year I heard Ed say that most of the bud sold in the California MMJ Dispensaries is immature, and for the growers to please let it ripen properly, and the dispensary owners to stop buying immature bud.

And BTW, I'm a Moderator only because I agreed to help Rollitup with some admin duties on this site. When it comes to these posts, I'm a user of this site the same as you, and just another grower the same as you.

HTH


----------



## purplecstasy (Aug 24, 2007)

potroast said:


> Well, I gave you my opinion, and you can use it or not. By all means, harvest some bud each week, and mark it well, and compare the finished bud for yourself. That way you'll know what's best for you. That's how I learned, by trying it for myself.
> 
> And you may have noticed that I am always preaching to let the buds ripen. That's because very few growers do. Last year I heard Ed say that most of the bud sold in the California MMJ Dispensaries is immature, and for the growers to please let it ripen properly, and the dispensary owners to stop buying immature bud.
> 
> ...


Thanks for understanding that I'm not a mean guy, I just want to smoke me sensimillia! Not argue! You are totally right Potrast, you are always consistent with what you say about waiting till harvest. I just wanted to hear all sorts of opinions instead of listening to one opinion and "staying at bay" with the idea of picking no buds before harvest. Only because one person told me to. I guess I will end up doing what I do, and I don't know what that is yet, and this thread is not closed 

BTW Wutang - If you only have 2 foot tall plants and need yield, I, personally, would not pick any buds to get max yield, but either way your not wrong. Just don't pick anything until under a microscope, all your trichromes are milky and some red hairs start showing, anything before then is a headache according to Potroast, Smoke-your-weed-Early, and anyone on this forum That's my conclusion after having read all these responses


----------



## Wutang101 (Aug 24, 2007)

I hear ya purple - I kinda need yield, but this is my first time growing, and I'll probably sample a small amount probably around 6 weeks or so - just to see. I'm a patient cat, but still, curiousity may get the best of me...good luck growing dude!


----------



## stickerbushman (Aug 25, 2007)

definitely pull a bud off and put it on a heater so it dries out overnight and smoke it. what's the big deal? do you need permission from us?


----------



## purplecstasy (Aug 25, 2007)

Wutang101 said:


> I hear ya purple - I kinda need yield, but this is my first time growing, and I'll probably sample a small amount probably around 6 weeks or so - just to see. I'm a patient cat, but still, curiousity may get the best of me...good luck growing dude!


Thanks man, I was thinking of trying late in 5th week, one of my plants is looking like a 7 week-ish harvest (really fast flowering), good luck to you also!

Stickerbushman - you are right man, and that's what I've decided to do, seeing that its pretty much split 50/50 on this matter (picking buds earlier than harvest), I'm just gonna "play it by ear" and pick a bud when it is blatantly smokeable (in accordance with the law of you can't even smoke until every nug is cloudy) 

Thank you everyone on this thread for giving your input, it is much appreciated


----------



## ablazed blunt (Aug 25, 2007)

If you want to do it then go ahead and do it. I agree with stickerbushman, you don't need permission from us. 

Alittle info for everyone. Some people get headaces when they don't take out the stems and seeds before they smoke and some people don't.... I don't get headaces when I take a little off my plant before its ready and it does get me high. I'm not saying that its the best weed or thats its the smartest thing to do but this guy is growing so he doesn't have to buy it no more and he either takes some off his plant or go buy some.... I think he should go ahead and do it.... I mean,,, who really gives a fuck if he does it or not. Damn...

ablazed...
Peace to everyone..... Didn't mean anything......


----------



## polypterus (Aug 27, 2007)

people smoke stems and seeds
??


----------



## purplecstasy (Aug 28, 2007)

polypterus said:


> people smoke stems and seeds
> ??


What are you referring to? This thread was making reference to my SENSIMILLIA plants, no seeds in that


----------



## polypterus (Aug 28, 2007)

ablazed blunt said:


> If you want to do it then go ahead and do it. I agree with stickerbushman, you don't need permission from us.
> 
> <b>Alittle info for everyone. Some people get headaces when they don't take out the stems and seeds before they smoke and some people don't.... <b>I don't get headaces when I take a little off my plant before its ready and it does get me high. I'm not saying that its the best weed or thats its the smartest thing to do but this guy is growing so he doesn't have to buy it no more and he either takes some off his plant or go buy some.... I think he should go ahead and do it.... I mean,,, who really gives a fuck if he does it or not. Damn...
> 
> ...


i didnt realize people would actually smoke seeds or stems?


----------



## purplecstasy (Aug 28, 2007)

I dunno poly, I thought you were saying something irrelevant cause i didn't see ablazed say that until now. I don't anymore, but when in high school people would always once in-awhile get "schwag", bad weed, and it ALWAYS had seeds in it. But then again, good bud can sometimes get seeds without even being a hermaphrodite, thats how people get bagseed. As to smoking stems, that just doesn't do anything, I tried once. Might as well smoke some parsley


----------



## Kildragoth (Aug 28, 2007)

This will sound dumb but some of the lower leaves were dying so I decided to dry them out a little bit and smoke them. This is like 1 week into flowering and the leaves were dirty and old. It tasted horrible. Reeked of just cut lawn. I got a little buzzed and just like whoever said it, it left just as fast as it came. Although it wasn't as harsh as a lot of people said it would be, I smoked like 6 bowls and just got a mild buzz. Then I felt stupid. This is my first grow but I'm gonna wait for the buds to be completely mature.


----------



## basinlat (Aug 29, 2007)

if its got you thinkin about it this much you would have been better just pickin and smokin it than askin. Next time you think about something this much just do it, get it over with, and get results.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 29, 2007)

i once trimmed an early bud. i manicured it all pretty. hung it and watched it shrivel up. got all excited to smoke it. not much resin so it burnt shitty. waiting for this awesome high. buzz.....headache. damn, my weed sucks.


----------



## purplecstasy (Aug 29, 2007)

well folks, I did it. On day 29 of flower I picked a small bud that had more red hairs for some reason i dunno. It got me a slight buzz and was very pleasant. I mean ya its nothing close to smoking weed, but I didn't get a headache whatsoever. I also crudely dried it in a microwave, to be honest I was surprised that it had an effect on me. I think I'm gonna have some great weed, it is masterkush after all.


----------



## MRbudsmoker (Aug 29, 2007)

lol i'd never put weed in a microwave or on a heater. heat DECREASES thc content, also light! i'd rather wait to be honest. we have all done it tho!


----------



## purplecstasy (Aug 29, 2007)

MRbudsmoker said:


> lol i'd never put weed in a microwave or on a heater. heat DECREASES thc content, also light! i'd rather wait to be honest. we have all done it tho!


haha yeah i read that AFTER smoking it, but still, it was ok. But now that I've "learned my lesson," would anyone mind letting me know what the quickest way (and how long it takes) is to get decent bud once I harvest? I read in the FAQ and they were talking about 4 weeks of drying... I dont care about high quality taste but I do care about it's potency, just wondering if I could maybe just dry for 4-7 days before I have dried/cured ENOUGH to be able to smoke something that truly looks and smells like pot and gets me stoned? Thanks

*P.S. I'm just talking about something to smoke while waiting for the rest of my then-harvested bud to dry and cure

*


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 29, 2007)

after 7 days you should have plenty of good buds to smoke.


----------



## purplecstasy (Aug 29, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> after 7 days you should have plenty of good buds to smoke.


good to know, I hear you. I don't want to pick anything until I can put my nose up to a bud and say "that smells like WEED!" thanks for the info


----------



## monstercatambush (Aug 29, 2007)

Hey Purple: Yeah, everyone I know that grows has done the same thing on the first go round. If you're not checking them everyday (or more like a few times a day) you're not doing your job. At one point all of us went from spending way too much on little bags of herb to standing in the presence of some massive buzz bush. I had a talk with some folks on this topic before and we concluded that a good comparison in this area would be comparing going to a nudey bar with going on a hot date with someone that REALLY wants to make you feel good. The stripper may look hot but you really don't get much satisfaction. The hot date took a lot more time and effort but the payoff is way worth it. I also made that microwave mistake years ago and regreted wasting a nice little bud to get a brief puff of crackly dry smoke. Also consider that when you clip that little bud you're depriving yourself of a much bigger and more satisfying bud in the future. But seriously, they're your plants. If you want a taste go for it. The concept of a forum has always been based on sharing ideas, not forcing them on people. (I mean, like, since the Greeks came up with the concept!) The important thing is you can look forward to sitting on a stash such that you'll be smoking the kind bud while watching your next plants mature instead of putting the moves on them when they're barely legal. (and, uh... you DID remember to get some clones going somewhere back there down the trail, right?) Good Luck!


----------



## TheConstantGardner (Aug 29, 2007)

here's a little tip. When you harvest, take a few small buds and put them on the back of your CRT where the heat rises. They'll be smokable after 3-4 days.


----------



## Kildragoth (Aug 29, 2007)

You can water cure it which I think takes about 7 days. Look it up to be sure but I think you put them all in water and weigh them down with something so they stay submerged and change the water every day. After that you can dry them off for a few hours or something and they'll be a good smoke but I never did it and this is just from memory but there are topics on it within this site.


----------



## wumac420 (Aug 29, 2007)

water will make all you tricombs sink to the bottom of the container therfore loosing most of your thc in the buds... i would highly suggest NOT trying this method.


----------



## purplecstasy (Aug 30, 2007)

monstercatambush said:


> Hey Purple: Yeah, everyone I know that grows has done the same thing on the first go round. If you're not checking them everyday (or more like a few times a day) you're not doing your job. At one point all of us went from spending way too much on little bags of herb to standing in the presence of some massive buzz bush. I had a talk with some folks on this topic before and we concluded that a good comparison in this area would be comparing going to a nudey bar with going on a hot date with someone that REALLY wants to make you feel good. The stripper may look hot but you really don't get much satisfaction. The hot date took a lot more time and effort but the payoff is way worth it. I also made that microwave mistake years ago and regreted wasting a nice little bud to get a brief puff of crackly dry smoke. Also consider that when you clip that little bud you're depriving yourself of a much bigger and more satisfying bud in the future. But seriously, they're your plants. If you want a taste go for it. The concept of a forum has always been based on sharing ideas, not forcing them on people. (I mean, like, since the Greeks came up with the concept!) The important thing is you can look forward to sitting on a stash such that you'll be smoking the kind bud while watching your next plants mature instead of putting the moves on them when they're barely legal. (and, uh... you DID remember to get some clones going somewhere back there down the trail, right?) Good Luck!


 Thank you for a sensible overlook on this topic. I totally hear you on being patient; I picked 1 small bud just to see for myself (like ya said, everyone's been there). I think I'm gonna do it only one more time before harvest, maybe week 6 or 7 just to see the difference, and I wouldn't put it in the microwave this time hehe... but seriously, every single day of the grow i'm looking at my plants all day, they were stretched but I tied down the colas early in flowering, as a result alot of shoots are getting more light then they woulda. 
As for clones for after, I don't have any clones, but I have two other MasterKush plants in soil outside (they've now been in vegetation for over a month). Next week, I'm gonna buy or make a second tent, and get some CFL wattage to either continue vegging and then flowering the outdoor ladies AND, at the same time, re-vegging my currently-flowering 2 MK's once they've been completely harvested, and then taking clones once they've got enough cuttings' worth! 
The other idea I have is to use the two outdoor MK plants, bring them inside with CFL's in a couple weeks, and then just strip them bare and start vegging them. If I do this, I'll have my clones ready before my first harvest as well. 
Thanks to my two plants vegging outside, I've got a couple options, either to rape it of it's leaves and start a SoG when I get them CFL's, or, let them flower and re-vegetate the currently-flowering plants and take clones from that, I believe the first idea I mentioned would probably work out better because I wouldn't have to wait for a harvest before starting. 
Thanks again for the helpful post!


----------



## dabull69 (Aug 30, 2007)

hey man im right there with ya. im on my first grow and i have been sampleing a little bud about every 10 days or so since week 6. and after seein how much bigger the buds would have been that i cut i kick myself. but if ur going to do it the only good way to smoke fresh buds is in a vaporizer. then u just get high no headache, no bad taste. but in the end it pays off to wait.


----------



## MRbudsmoker (Aug 30, 2007)

between cardboard or in an poen envalope is the best way to "quickdry" buds, so i've found.


----------



## purplecstasy (Aug 30, 2007)

whatever its all cool guys, I'm patient, i just wanted to sample something I grew. I also have plans and the means to get a second cycle started from clones by the time I harvest (SOG). The buds definitely are getting bigger, but i haven't seen real growth spurts overnight, is that normal? Do buds just pack on at the same rate for the whole flowering period? I'm 5 1/2 weeks into flowering. Im hoping to see the buds beef up all of the sudden or something.


----------



## potroast (Aug 31, 2007)

Well, there may be something that you haven't considered. If you have 2 plants outside, on August 30th, they are no longer vegging. Unless you live south of the equator, those plants have been induced to flower. They may not be showing any signs of pistil growth, but they are in the growth spurt.

HTH


----------



## Ralphie (Aug 31, 2007)

maybe if you do it a week or two before harvest.. it wont be too bad, but if you do it now (3/12 weeks in) your barely half way through flowering.. so none of the thc is realy there, none of the buds have filled up and your taking a chance on stunting the bud growth.. you may pick 1 gram and lose 14 grams.. ask yourself if its worth it.. you still got 4 or 5 weeks until harvest the buds havent matured.. i would wait.. im also growing master kush tomorrow will be the first day of week 2 flowering did you get yours from nirvana? 6 feet is pretty damn tall.. how tall when they when you flowered them? i flowered mine at 1 foot/6 nodes.. post some pics


----------



## dcoulsen (Aug 31, 2007)

* can you chop buds that are fully mature while leaving the smaller ones to get a little more weight. at about 7 weeks*


----------



## purplecstasy (Aug 31, 2007)

Ralphie said:


> maybe if you do it a week or two before harvest.. it wont be too bad, but if you do it now (3/12 weeks in) your barely half way through flowering.. so none of the thc is realy there, none of the buds have filled up and your taking a chance on stunting the bud growth.. you may pick 1 gram and lose 14 grams.. ask yourself if its worth it.. you still got 4 or 5 weeks until harvest the buds havent matured.. i would wait.. im also growing master kush tomorrow will be the first day of week 2 flowering did you get yours from nirvana? 6 feet is pretty damn tall.. how tall when they when you flowered them? i flowered mine at 1 foot/6 nodes.. post some pics


hey, yea i took a small bud after only 4 weeks, didnt do much. I now plan on probably picking on day 43 of flower, cause it seems like I'll have a hefty enough yield anyways to be able to afford small losses to future growth; they were about 20-22 inches tall when i flowered them (after only 31 days of veg), but there are buds all over and when I tied my colas in the first week of flowering, alot of shoots got very much bigger and taller. I hope I didn't screw over my end yield too much by picking one small lower shoot... 
I got feminised seeds from Dutch Passion. I can't remember how many nodes there were when I flowered them. As for pics, I don't have a camera and would prefer to wait till near-end harvest before showing what I made. Since I didn't start the grow journal from the start, I don't think it would be that useful to people and quite bland, it's only nice to see from seed/clone to finish. Anyways, I vegged them under a 400 HPS in a 2metercubed room, and have left them under the same light the whole time! I also have some white widow that was originally grown at the same time as these 2 plants, but the MasterKush got taller much faster and the white widows are tiny, so I think I'm going to clone those and start a sea of green. I'm making a second tent this week and I ordered 2 250w CFL 6000ks for a veg room. 
As for those 2 outdoors plants, I brought them inside under like a 60w CFL for the night so it doesnt go into auto-flower, and by wednesday or thursday of next week, I'll throw them in the veg room mentioned above. Any suggestions? I think I'm going on the right path here.

p.s. Can anybody tell me if the buds just get bigger gradually, or will I see a growth spurt at some point?
Thanks

p.p.s. I have the same question as dcoulsen does


----------



## foily (Sep 2, 2007)

lol i dont mean to be a jerk... but seriously... just wait. dont pick your bud early.. thats dumb.. plain dumb and EXACTLY as other people have said it "the high leaves as fast as it came"


----------



## purplecstasy (Sep 2, 2007)

foily said:


> lol i dont mean to be a jerk... but seriously... just wait. dont pick your bud early.. thats dumb.. plain dumb and EXACTLY as other people have said it "the high leaves as fast as it came"


The context people use that quote for is picking before you even see trichromes. Its okay, your not being a jerk; but thats a false statement. After 6, 7 weeks of flowering, the trichromes go cloudy and you apparently get a true stone from smoking then. Ive read alot of grow journals, and alot of top-notch growers say they like picking a bud when the trichs are cloudy and 50/50 so they can get, I quote, "the best of both worlds" in reference to the cerebral high for cloudy trichs as opposed to the amber-finished buds we harvest. Besides, another way of looking at it is harvesting a bud earlier than the full 8-ish weeks of flowering. This crop can definitely afford to lose 2-3 buds max... 

Having said that, I also have a second grow therefore I will have a harvest only 8 weeks after the first one. My mind is made up at this point, why would the experienced growers pick a couple small buds to smoke citing it gives them a variety of highs from the same strain, if it gave a high that leaves as fast as it came? The only reason they dont pick on every grow is because after the first one they already have a boatload of buds and dont need anything before the next harvest is done.

If you can give a real, solid reason why I shouldnt pick after 6-7 full weeks of flowering (not to mention MasterKush is a fast-flowering predominent indica) besides the very real fact that it slightly reduces yield, then I will give you reputation points


----------



## Lacy (Sep 6, 2007)

*I'd say majority rules...but buy a beer and smoke a cigarette? *


----------



## Bigbud (Sep 6, 2007)

purplecstasy said:


> The context people use that quote for is picking before you even see trichromes. Its okay, your not being a jerk; but thats a false statement. After 6, 7 weeks of flowering, the trichromes go cloudy and you apparently get a true stone from smoking then. Ive read alot of grow journals, and alot of top-notch growers say they like picking a bud when the trichs are cloudy and 50/50 so they can get, I quote, "the best of both worlds" in reference to the cerebral high for cloudy trichs as opposed to the amber-finished buds we harvest. Besides, another way of looking at it is harvesting a bud earlier than the full 8-ish weeks of flowering. This crop can definitely afford to lose 2-3 buds max...
> 
> Having said that, I also have a second grow therefore I will have a harvest only 8 weeks after the first one. My mind is made up at this point, why would the experienced growers pick a couple small buds to smoke citing it gives them a variety of highs from the same strain, if it gave a high that leaves as fast as it came? The only reason they dont pick on every grow is because after the first one they already have a boatload of buds and dont need anything before the next harvest is done.
> 
> If you can give a real, solid reason why I shouldnt pick after 6-7 full weeks of flowering (not to mention MasterKush is a fast-flowering predominent indica) besides the very real fact that it slightly reduces yield, then I will give you reputation points


 
6-7 weeks id have said hey go ahead try some, but your first post was talking about sampleing at 3 1/2 weeks


----------



## grobudd (Sep 6, 2007)

_If you can give a real, solid reason why I shouldnt pick after 6-7 full weeks of flowering (not to mention MasterKush is a fast-flowering predominent indica) besides the very real fact that it slightly reduces yield, then I will give you reputation points_ 

Fuck how many weeks ir is, check your trichomes, thats what matters...YOU ARE NOT REPLICATING THE EXACT CONDITIONS WHERE THEY GET THESE FLOWERING TIMES...you may finish early or late...check your trichomes, im sure every journal and faq you have read tells you how to check your trichomes or visual confirmation of the hairs turning...personally, after reading this thread, it seems as though youve already decided whats gonna happen and are just looking for comnirmation rather than advice

my advice...check your trichs....or dont


----------



## purplecstasy (Sep 7, 2007)

Trichs mean everything, but you are GUARANTEED in a standard setup grow which I have described to not get all cloudy trichs until week 7, by definition. I understand what you mean that it's the trichs that matter, but the truth is it's synonymous with how long your type of plant takes to flower. Maybe you've had a different experience and have had plants that grow after only 5-6 weeks of flower when that type of plant says on all the seedbanks (8-10), or whatever it says. However, I look at my plants and everything seems somewhat predictable. 
I was looking for advice and then stated that I knew what I wanted to do, the thread's been continuing simply to help others who read this thread when they are in the same predicament as I was.

p.s. everyone that rightfully voted against me picking after a mere mere 4 weeks seems to agree that it's about 6-7 weeks before I'd actually get stoned. In my opinion, on these types of forums, majority rules.

p.p.s. there is no "right" time for picking ... that's obvious, it's subjective, some people might not like cloudy trich weed.

Thanks


----------



## potroast (Sep 8, 2007)

I would say that you would like to read Marijuana Botany, particularly Chapter 4, Maturation and Harvesting of Cannabis, the paragraph titled Harvest Timing.

HTH


----------



## vince (Sep 8, 2007)

I bet you already picked some and smoked some, that's why you are having head trips about "guilt" of not waiting.

I don't listen to anyone. Hehe, that's why I am a rebel by nature. 

Master Kush should give you a good head high without the headache at early harvest, i.e., 6 weeks into flowering. I clipped off a good 4 inch spear off my two footer, placed it in a brown bag, kept it open by low heat (bbq grill), and next day it was "semi-dry" moist, smokeable bud. You will notice the taste is there, but there will be some harshness because of the nutes, and chlorophyll after taste. Do not listen to experts. Maturity of the plant is based on the grower. Potroast pointed out a great tip. Clip off every other day or so, taste the bud and see if you are satisfied with the effect. This is going to be your stash, so it is up to you. But if you are going to donate some to a dispensary, you would want to wait until maturity because of the maximum yield, but it may not be necessarily potent, it depends on the strain. 

You just learn so much from BIG mistakes. LOL.

Keeping it green.


----------



## purplecstasy (Sep 9, 2007)

Vince-
Actually, after 4 weeks I smoked a tiny bit because my brother broke off a piece accidentally. Then at 5 1/2 weeks, I had to take down a bunch of shoots cause the hermaphrodism was spreading - it all smoked like crap and i barely felt a buzz. 
You seem to know alot about master kush, have you grown it before and if you have, around what week did the trichs get 50/50 (cloudy/amber)? 
Thanks


----------



## vince (Sep 10, 2007)

I grew 5 this year. It's my first time growing, and without any research, I ended up stunting them. But they got to about a couple of feet, and have loads of flowers. I did not keep track of when, or what. It is outdoors, so I let the sun take care of it. When I noticed some pistils turned orange, I took a small piece. Pressed inside a piece of paper, let it dry, then you can smoke it, taste it, get a good buzz, and you will taste the harshness. That's what happens when the harvest is early. I waited another week and saw some flowers maturing, so I trimmed off a couple of nice branches, and dried that up in the attic for three days. The book suggested two weeks. Bad mistake, it was too hot, and it was so dry. I trimmed them, took out the big stems, and placed them inside a glass jar that is air tight, and aired them out every day for 5 hours, making sure that the bottom ones get turned. I keep trying each small piece when it is good to smoke. The dryness made it hard to roll, it just crumbles. Then one site that I forgot to bookmark, suggested that if you put a piece of a fresh leaf, NOT orange skin, or apple skin. fresh leaf of the same plant kept in there would bring back the moisture to your over dried buds. I am still testing those clippings. It was about a half ounce. It is getting better each day. Lots of head high, and then after you take a snack, brings you down to almost couch lock. Thanks to the sativa strain, you can come out of the couch lock pretty easy. I just observe the changes each day, and every once in a while I would see a portion of the bud appearing "dried", I would pick that, smoke it, and it has not plant taste at all. Overall, the most important part is the curing. Curing is what brings the taste, smell, and possibly the potency. I want to get some pictures, but I cant find my camera. I will use my cell phone, and hope it comes out ok. 

I think some books suggest two weeks drying as a standard, but overlooked the quantity. If you are drying a small bud, it should dry pretty fast with air circulation, in a dark room. I pulled out two plants and they are almost dry in about a week. A couple more days and I can start trimming off the leaves. and start the curing process.

I am just a grower trying to save my life savings from disappearing. I want to get some of it back, but I don't think I can. I spent alot of it when I just got my MMJ card. So as far as keeping record,m I leave that to the experts. I just look at my babies, and they tell me to smoke them. Ain't that weird???? ROFL.


----------



## purplecstasy (Sep 10, 2007)

nice vince, kudos for describing your first-hand experience with MK with a "human touch" that I understand  
Did you ever smoke dried but uncured versions of the bud? I have read in many places that it's curing that gives nice taste, but not that it gives significantly more potency. 
Today completes 42 days for me; I'm gonna pick a little bud on day 49ish and cut it all down after a total of 8-9 weeks of flowering. It's really annoying cause I have to keep watching my plants and pulling out seeds before they spread, but the situation is under control. I was/still am thinking of drying it (i've got a cold dark room thats pretty dry) the standard hanging way for 4-5 days before I take my first puff, and then to just continue letting the other buds dry, smoking all the while, and then curing everything that I'm not smoking in the meantime.
From your experience-so-far with growing MK, do you think that I could get STONED from the buds that I let get 50-80% amber before harvesting, even after simply 4-5 days of drying? I know it wouldn't taste as good as the buds that would be cured, but would it be worth smoking considering I have no stash to smoke till this harvest?


----------



## vince (Sep 10, 2007)

WOW, I wish I can get seeds....LMAO. I tried cloning them, but they all got stem rot, from too much moisture, and too much light. DOH.

Not really stoned, but more of a cerebral high. Careful with that cause paranoia and mind altering properties kicks in. As far as "stoned" meaning, couch lock? I had to add some albino purple kush to give me that nice relaxing feeling. I am sure once it reaches a more mature level, you will get that stone feeling. I am smoking and curing at the same time. It's my personal stash, so I don't mind the chlorophyl aftertaste. And as the curing stage progresses, the taste gets better. I am almost in my seciond week of curing that half ounce I started with. Getting ready to trim the second pick/harvest, it has more mature flowers, and tighter buds. And as I cure that I will try little bits of it, not big blunts, but small rolling papers. HEHEHE. Just for taste, and until after I get a cough or choke from it. ROFL. If there are extra harvest, I will take them to my favorite dispensary to disperse to the rest of the patients. Then back again to buying clones. I need to setup a greenhouse so I can start making my own strains. I got GA3 !!! 

Smoke a little, get used to the taste, then you can smoke a larger amount in a few minutes. It's a nice mild high, but for me, it is better than nothing, and definitely better than paying cash


----------



## Reneejean (Sep 25, 2007)

purplecstasy said:


> Hmm, to the replies that agree with Potroast, are you saying that its impossible to get any smoke that doesn't hurt your head until 8-10 weeks into flowering? Cause alot of people on this site in grow journals have contradicting results to what you're saying. And I'm not saying that they are wrong or you are wrong, I want to know who's right and thats why I made this thread
> 
> P.S. BigBud, you didnt mention whether it got you high, you only said that it tastes bad and stuff. Well ... did you at least get stoned?


I'm not a master grower of weed,but i've been gardening for years & have been smokein burma for 27yrs.Ive been smoking mine its out side& i haven;t used alot of chems,but i have'nt got a head ache yet & have gotten stonned every time.


----------



## Lacy (Sep 26, 2007)

*I know mine isn't quite ready either but I also have pinched a bud here and there to sample and have gotten high. Mine are about 7 weeks into flowering. I've been smokin' off and on for about 30 years.*


Reneejean said:


> I'm not a master grower of weed,but i've been gardening for years & have been smokein burma for 27yrs.Ive been smoking mine its out side& i haven;t used alot of chems,but i have'nt got a head ache yet & have gotten stonned every time.


----------



## Lacy (Sep 26, 2007)

Not only is this a great question but it was written so well. 


purplecstasy said:


> Why? Its just that i've seen a lot of grow journals where the grower mentions getting an early taste definately by 6 weeks. Why would grow journals have that recurring theme if it were just to give them a headache? Is there something I don't know about these growers? Do they have biologically-enhanced super-pot or something? Because if people didn't pick buds, why would there be so many posts about picking buds with answers totally different than yours?
> I'm not doubting your years of experience, it's simply that virtually every grow journal on this site mentions getting some form of smokeable bud before harvest, and then loving the "buzz that gives a headache and comes on and leaves as fast as it came"
> *I am NOT a crackhead. I can be patient, but I want FACTS. *


----------



## purplecstasy (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks, whenever I have questions I try to be as specific as possible, because whenever you leave out the smallest detail, you'll get bogus responses. Let that be a lesson to everyone, I'm not saying I'm the best question poster, but if you post a question on this board, write it as if you were writing it as a college application. If people see intelligent posts on marijuana forums, then we'd probably have more respect.



"Mr. Mackey, you are a drug user, and having never taken drugs I know they have nothing to offer! Now leave your apartment before I kill you! drug user! drug user!"


----------



## bongo (Sep 26, 2007)

I find playing with my womans tits relaxes me when i have such evil thoughts running through my mind,give it go with your own woman, as mine gets pissed,when i have freinds round.
all the very best you


----------



## purplecstasy (Sep 26, 2007)

bongo said:


> I find playing with my womans tits relaxes me when i have such evil thoughts running through my mind,give it go with your own woman, as mine gets pissed,when i have freinds round.
> all the very best you


Go waste some space on someone else's thread bongo, weirdo.


----------



## natmoon (Sep 26, 2007)

purplecstasy said:


> Go waste some space on someone else's thread bongo, weirdo.


LOL hahaha


----------



## Budsworth (Sep 28, 2007)

Hey man why donnt you cut a small bud and judge for yourself.


----------



## purplecstasy (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm now in day 60 of flowering, and in my opinion, it's not worth picking before your trichromes are all cloudy with a tinge of amber, at least. If you have a surplus of bud growing, than i'd say the days preceding when the bud turns cloudy gives you a buzz, doesnt last long and is not a weed "high" but it calms you down a bit. Or makes you totally paranoid. Depends on your brain's biological make-up. Don't pick a bud "when you feel like it" unless you've got enough other yield to cover it, just like you shouldnt buy-in at a poker table with more money than you can afford to lose; otherwise, it does do a little something. This was with a predominently indica strain btw


----------



## potroast (Sep 29, 2007)

You've graduated with the HIGH score in your class!


----------



## Smoke2Live420 (Sep 30, 2007)

purplecstasy said:


> *Hey I know everyone says wait till harvest, but my growing efforts are all about saving money and not wasting it on crappy hash. Basically, Im wondering if I can snip off some buds until harvest, where i should snip them from, and how can I do it to not hurt my yield too much?* I just need enough to smoke for a week or two before harvest. I have 6 feet mean motherfuckers (Masterkush) 3 1/2 weeks into 12/12 and there are pistils everywhere (by the way as a novice quesiton, when do the pistils at the growing sights start looking like the weed I smoke from a bag I bought? Do their callyxes suddenly get a shitload bigger?).
> 
> 
> Thanks
> ...


yea..well i topped mine n like one of the top buds pistils are staarting to turn brown and all the toehrs are still all white...whats wrong????????????


----------



## purplecstasy (Sep 30, 2007)

Maybe one bud is ripening a little faster than the rest? I don't know, that just seems logical. 
If I were you, I'd ask your question in an independent thread to get more responses that actually have something to do with your question
good luck


----------



## Brunolocc (Feb 5, 2008)

big bud did u say hydro has chemicals in it, this is my first grow almost ready 2 harvest and i have 2 hydro plants in a lighted growing chamber and was not aware that my plants have chemicals in it


----------



## Brunolocc (Feb 5, 2008)

question? i have some buds that matured a lil earlier than the rest and i have them dryed out already stems snap nicely can i cure them in a plastic jar?? or does it have 2 b a glass jar?? or better off in sealed paper bags or open?? how often do i open the jar and 4 how long?? this is my first grow i have 2 hydro plants inside a lighted growing chamber any feed back would be greatly appreciated STAY HIGH!


----------



## GreenCrunchies (Feb 10, 2008)

Growing is pretty much about learning and experimenting new things...tie downs, topping, more colas, nutes etc....if you want to find out if it gets you high...experiment, its the ony way you can know for sure. So try it, and if it sucks you know not to do it again...if it works rock on and enjoy the smoke...I personally have never picked early so cant say either way...


----------



## asdfva (Feb 12, 2008)

P.E. I just read the entire thread, and I would suggest
that everyone do the same before commenting. I was
anxious to find the outcome, I am stoked that you
tried it out yourself, and that you are now patient for
the final product. If I can make a suggestion...

Depending on your yield, if you pull a fair amount, you
should consider taking at least a 1/3rd of you total yield
and cure it extremely slow. Don't rush anything with this
1/3rd of your total yield. Read up now on Harvesting and
Curing on the net. There are tons of resources and find
a process that is suited to long term storage. Performed 
properly, you can continually cure your 1/3rd product for 
many months. This extremely long time allows for the slow 
dissipation of any chlorophyll that is still in your buds and 
can potentially, greatly, increase overall potency and taste 
of your 1/3rd slow cured crop. Invest in Mason Jars for this 
procedure.

Done correctly, you can make your 1/3rd age like wine.

If you are doing SOG... what's 1/3 of your total first yield
of a 6' MK. Again, it's just a suggestion, and to all those with
actual experience in this please correct me if I am wrong. 

Good luck!

One last thing... to the post on the first of second page of
this thread that said sampling early is like eating a cake
that is not yet finished... tisk tisk. Cake is perfectly fine
before it's put in the oven. I kind of want to mix a cake
right now and just eat it out of the bowl. Just sayin'. 

Good luck P.E.


----------



## asdfva (Feb 12, 2008)

Suggesting reading for you P.E.
Dispelling Myths...

If you wan to take a small portion of your
stash, and you are not worried about the
taste or smell but would rather get that 
sweet MK high sooner than later...

Read that thread. 
The process, earlier damned by those that
know it all, is actually a normal process for
tobacco to take the harshness out of the
smoke and to cure it much faster. The 
above process will TOTALLY strip your good
MK taste, MK smell, and make they weight
lighter by almost 10%. You don't lose the 
high, however, in the least. You might lose
some trichs in the process, but not enough
to notice. Just read it with an OPEN mind,
and only try with a small personal amount.

You will get your reward within 7 days.
Don't give haters the time of day, and if
trouble tries to tarnish your day...

Just shine it off!


----------



## potorlando (Dec 23, 2008)

Hey, didn't want to revive such an old thread, but I just chopped a few (4) of the smaller buds off a 6 plant gro. I'm water curing so I have something to tide me over. I'll probably only be able to fill the one hitter once a day for 7 days... but better than nothing I guess. The option is to buy some more, btu tough when I see mine and it looks better!! I'll post pics and report!!


----------



## natmoon (Dec 24, 2008)

If i ever want to taste a bud i just wrap it in about 8 squares of tissue paper,roll tissue and bud into a roll and microwave it with 3 second bursts.
After each 3 seconds nukeing i take the roll of tissue and bud out and blow down the centre of the tissue to try to ensure that the microwave never makes the bud hot enough to evap the thc,only the moisture.

This process will eventually leave you with some smokeable if dry and smell less bud as only the moisture will evap.
I do this fairly often especially when testing new strains,i haven't noticed any loss of high using this method.

You must be careful not to over nuke your bud or it will be pissed.
3 second bursts and then blowlol.
Unwrap the tissue every now and then to check on how dry your bud is


----------



## greenthumbdaddy (Dec 24, 2008)

In my personal experiences i always take a taste from the bottom of the plant and in fact the potency of a bud at six weeks just might be higher than that of one that is eight weeks so why not give it a try and let us know.


----------



## nunof (Dec 25, 2008)

wumac420 said:


> water will make all you tricombs sink to the bottom of the container therfore loosing most of your thc in the buds... i would highly suggest NOT trying this method.


Not to be a stickler....but you are wrong about this. You are referring to making bubble gum hash with ice water (shaken to break trichome heads to the bottom for collection). Also, in hash production, the buds have already been cured and the trichomes are crystalline instead of resiny. In water curing, the water is room temperature, changed out daily, and the weed inside is not disturbed...this allows for the removal of chlorophyll, other plant substances, and unused nutrients. It is a more potent smaller bud once cured, and also removes various flavors from the bud giving the smoke a musky earthy flavor. Many people prefer not to use this method because of the flavor and mass removal. But, this is a widely accepted and effective curing method for a quicker smoke (10day cure from harvest vs 14-45day air cure).


----------



## DumbleDank (Dec 25, 2008)

I broke down last night and cut a immature bud of my little lady. Its at 8 weeks, and im harvesting anyday now, the bud was immature, lower on the plant and wouldnt be done in time. I have no intention on letting them stay anylonger so I figured I'd take a taste. I hung the bud about 1 inch from a space heater, sat back, watched Walk Hard. When I returned after the movie it was crispy enough and gave a good high. The heater I used was not hot at all, just some slight warm air, seemed to work fine if you just want to try it out. 

Merry Christmakkah rollitup


----------



## potorlando (Dec 25, 2008)

8 weeks.... I'm dying over here. I want to trim some more, but just a day over 5 weeks in!!!


----------



## madmax420 (Apr 18, 2010)

hey bro just wanted to give you advice I'm also growing master kush. I work for a collective in my city. you asked when will your bud look like the ones you get. Bro two much to say. It's all about how you feed, light's stress. Then when you cut the light you needed is now harmful. watch for fungis mold.. you need to understand people that grow the medical pot. have thousands of dollers to spend to make the bud's able to give to the public. look into bud candy. look up the weed bible. funny story when I was new at growing my first two plant's I grew I thought died so I threw them in the outside trash for three day's my uncle found them and grew them out. weed plant's can take alot. Don't pull weed before it's done. you will force the plant to stress. there causes it to heal were to hurt it. cause less production on thc through whole plan't. hit me up [email protected]. I'm a medical user I have the right to use weed. so kiss my a-- if you don't like it.


----------



## LWD (May 7, 2013)

Did a search and found this thread. I managed to trim all the lower branches that were not getting the light penetration from my 400hps and dry them. At four weeks into flowering I wasn't expecting much, but I found the high to be just as good as some herb I bought the other day. Just make sure the ones you do sample are from the lower branches and not from a bud site that is getting good light to be harvested later.


----------



## tekdc911 (May 9, 2013)

if it has trich's on it it will get you high it will just be a cerebral high


----------

